# Is there a tailored map of just WM resorts?



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2018)

With the various different kinds of resorts listed on the maps at the WM website, and methods available to book some of them, I'm wading through a lot of places I can't technically get to with my resale WM account.  Is there a custom map someplace that lists ONLY the WM resorts that can be booked for credits from the WM website?

Dave


----------



## Dandelione (Feb 17, 2018)

there's a google map posted on wmowners
https://www.wmowners.com/forum/view...sid=b141023fbb382d18b7436da52aad5f08&start=30

I "think" it's only WM resorts.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you!  That is exactly what I was after.  It's frustrating to look at the larger WM/Wyndham/Overseas maps, and then realize I can't stay at this or that resort. The little colored icons don't help me because I'm colorblind, and can't tell most of them apart.  

Dave


----------

